# *BLOW-OUTS* on NEUSPEED Pulleys, Forge and APR Turbo Hoses, 440cc Injectors + MORE!



## FenderRollerGuy (Sep 12, 2015)

The guy that has made a great name for himself in the South and Central Texas area rolling fenders (my feedback HERE and HERE and HERE speaks for itself) is now offering you the same great pricing and service on Audi MK1 TT goodies from APR, Eibach, Forge Motorsport, Hawk Performance, USRT/Genesis and more. These itms are *IN STOCK* and can be picked up from my location in Universal City, Texas or I can ship them to you *SAME DAY* (if ordered before 3PM CST). Need more info on my wares? See below:


All items ship same day from South Texas and walk in will call is also certainly available M-F from 10AM to 7PM CST. 

All items include free lower 48 state shipping. 

• APR Turbo Inlet Pipe, Red Only
- 225 HP only: $149.95

• Forge Turbo Inlet Pipe, Black Only
- 180 HP only: $139.95

• Eibach Pro-Kit Springs, 1.1"
- 1.8TQ: $224.95

• Eibach Pro-Kit Springs, 1.2"
- 3.2L: $224.95

• H&R Sport Springs, 1.3"
- 1.8TQ: $224.95

• Hawk HPS Pads, Front and Rear
- 1.8TQ: $149.95

• NEUSPEED Pulleys
- 225 HP: $174.95

• USRT/Genesis 440cc Injectors
- 16V, 1.8T: $229.95

I will be going through our inventory some more and picking some slower movers and special pricing items to add later in the week. 

To order:

- Call me at 210-677-5522
- PayPal is [email protected]
- MY STUFF SHIPS SAME DAY YOU PAY FOR IT!

Thanks for looking.

*DID I MENTION THAT THESE ITEMS SHIP SAME DAY?!?*​


----------



## FenderRollerGuy (Sep 12, 2015)

To order:

- Call me at 210-677-5522
- PayPal is [email protected]
- MY STUFF SHIPS SAME DAY YOU PAY FOR IT!

Thanks for looking.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

This has a MJM smell all over it.


----------



## FenderRollerGuy (Sep 12, 2015)

TheDeckMan said:


> This has a MJM smell all over it.


It certainly should, as we purchased close to a third of their inventory last year.

MJM Autohaus is in the same city as me and I do pull a lot of the things that I see worked for him (as far as thread composition goes). I'm a n00b so I am trying to hack away at things that seem to work for other advertisers both now and in the past. Nothing wrong with using tried and true methods. 

Of these items we've got on sale, which of them may we interest you in? Sale will be ending soon.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Hopefully you don't take a page out of his book and just take folks money and don't ship parts. Or take six months to ship parts. 

Cheers, I was in the market for some 550'd but sourced local.


----------



## FenderRollerGuy (Sep 12, 2015)

TheDeckMan said:


> Hopefully you don't take a page out of his book and just take folks money and don't ship parts. Or take six months to ship parts.
> 
> Cheers, I was in the market for some 550'd but sourced local.


The complications that went on there wasn't about taking money and not shipping parts, but rather things relating to issues with their website, merchant services, etc (just to name a few). They've apparently gotten things worked out and have not had problems like those for almost a year. Their past problems, however, are totally unrelated to us or any of these great deals I have on MK1 Audi TT goodies. The mentioned parts above are in stock and ready for immediate pick up or same day shipping through me here at Fender Roller Guy. We appreciate your business.


----------



## FenderRollerGuy (Sep 12, 2015)

We appreciate all your orders this week. Keep in mind that we reply FAST FAST FAST to emails to [email protected]

Also, don't forget that we also ship these items FAST FAST FAST for those looking for great products at a great price.

- ARP
- Koni
- H&R
- B&G
- Tein
- Forge
- Momo
- Air Lift
- Eibach
- Samco
- Sparco
- Bilstein
- StopTech
- Neuspeed
- OEM Parts
- BC Racing
- CX Racing
- Hawk Pads
- Power Slot
- Revo Technik
- Magnaflow Exhaust
- Prothane Polyurethane


----------



## FenderRollerGuy (Sep 12, 2015)

Fast, fast, fast, fast shipping at the Fender Roller Guy (check our feedback online).

Text me at 210-677-5522 with any questions.


----------



## FenderRollerGuy (Sep 12, 2015)

Happy Holidays and Happy New Year, folks.

We appreciate the orders. Be sure to message us here on the 'Tex about deals on:

- Brakes from Hawk, ATE, Brembo and more!
- Exhaust goodies from Magnaflow and Techtonics!
- Suspension from Bilstein, KONI, B&G and NEUSPEED!
- OEM parts like timing belt kits, ignition parts and more!

We have great deals and will not be undersold. Thanks for the continued support.


----------



## FenderRollerGuy (Sep 12, 2015)

We appreciate the business, folks. 

Remember to feel free to send us a PM if we can help in any way.


----------

